# IMHA, Immune Mediated Hemolytic Anemia in Dogs (IMHA)



## speedy123 (Jun 3, 2012)

My 2 year old border collie was killed by this devastating disease, healthy dog his only symptom was loss of appetite which we put down to the recent hot weather, on Tuesday I noticed he had orange urine so took him to our vets who put him on a course of antibiotics and advised he had a liver infection, that evening I noticed he has black stool so called an emergency vet who said black stool was not necessarily bad and could be due to the liver infection, at 1am morning he took a turn for the worse so I rushed him to the vet who said he needed to be hospitalised and iv fluids 
he deteriorated fast and the vet put him to sleep.
The only thing I can think of that caused this tragedy is the fact hat he had his annual booster 3 weeks ago and this has triggered the condition.


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

So sorry about your experience - my friend lost his 1 year old whippet to the same illness. I believe the prognosise for aggressive forms is not good so treatment may not have saved Jasper.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I too have lost a dog to AIHA. In my dogs case I believe her trigger was a mammary cancer that went undected until it was a noticable lump. She went in for a planned op, they had done bloods and knew she was aneamic but just told me to give liver and childrens multi vitamins pre op. She had the op, and she came round, then took a turn for the worse. She needed blood transfusions, plasma and a whole array of drugs. They kept her going for 4 days trying to turn it around, but I think the blood loss from surgery was the final straw for her. I was devastated so I know how you feel.
Her treatment didn't start off as an emergency so although it was expensive it wasn't extortionate and how a vet can work under those conditions beggars belief.

The only consolation I got and it sounds awful now (but at the time I blamed myself for sending her in for the op and shortening her life) was they found she had an aggressive cancer that had spread and they doubted she would have had more than a few months left anyway. So she died drugged up with painkillers and steriods and hopefully she was as peaceful as she could be.

I did a lot of research after that about AIHA. Some dogs can live with it and some have one major episode. The vet told me that at the time (which is now 10 yrs ago almost) that they were getting about 3 cases per month and 1 in 3 didn't make it.

Take care, run free at the bridge Jasper.:sad:


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, and that the vets would not help you and your poor dog.

Its possible your suspicions regarding the vaccinations triggering it could be true. There is Immune Mediated Hemolytic aneamia and also Auto immune hemolytic anemia, some dogs and breeds in particular can be genetically pre-disposed to auto immune diseases although they usually have to enconter a trigger for it to manifest itself. There is a reported link between vaccinations of the DHLPPi type and auto immune hemolytic anemia, of vaccinations being done in the previous month one paper dates back to 1996.

The usual theraphy is immune supressents usually oral steroids like prednisone
if successful it should stop the bodies immune systems attaching its own cells. If it doesnt help then there are other heavier duty immune supressents that can be used.
Complications can occur and that can alter prognosis, as immune suppresents can leave them open to other infections. Sometimes if anemia is severe they do transfusions although they are a last resort as the different blood can sometimes cause problems with this disease.

If you are not happy with the vet/s in question you can make a complain to the RCVS. If the involvement of The vacccinations is suspected there should have been a report to the manufacturers.

You may also be interested in this website Canine Helth Concern, Catherine O'Driscoll started it when she lot two of her own dogs after vaccination and there is information on there and advice and you can also E-mail your dogs story to her.
http://www.canine-health-concern.org.uk/
I know whatever you do its not going to bring your dog back, or ease the heartache of losing him and so young too, but it may give you some closure.


----------



## speedy123 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply`s its just so unfair to think this could happen to such a healthy dog, with little if any warning signs. I still believe it was the vaccinations that caused it. and boosting any dog every year is the wrong 
thing to do, I know vets etc would say im wrong and not to believe the internet but what other explanation could explain this in an otherwise healthy dog he was vaccinated on the 8th May and passed away on the 31st May its just so 
unfair.


----------



## Wildmoor (Oct 31, 2011)

I lost a dog to this Christmas 2009 despite him having 2 blood transfusions - his was not related to vacinations


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

speedy123 said:


> Thanks for the reply`s its just so unfair to think this could happen to such a healthy dog, with little if any warning signs. I still believe it was the vaccinations that caused it. and boosting any dog every year is the wrong
> thing to do, I know vets etc would say im wrong and not to believe the internet but what other explanation could explain this in an otherwise healthy dog he was vaccinated on the 8th May and passed away on the 31st May its just so
> unfair.


Actually it not a matter of not believing the internet there is a proven link between over vaccination and predisposed dogs Ive linked to some things that may be of interest.

Dogs Predisposed to Vaccine Reactions

Sirius Dog

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/Adobe/Dodds Immune System -Autoimmune.pdf


----------



## speedy123 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info, it`s unreal to think that vets are aware of the dangers yet still push for yearly vaccinations, the vet that treated him stated, Border collies were have a Genetic predisposition to this illness through breading etc although i had never heard of it before.

I have another dog a small terrier cross who is due for his vaccination, but i cant bring myself to have him done, i cant go through this again.

both vets i have spoken to state this is a very rare condition but one states they had treated a spaniel a few days earlier, he was seen at 5pm and passed away at 9pm, as Bluegirl suggested in the earlier post, 10 years ago the vet was seeing about three cases a month, I dont believe its a rare condition.

Routine vaccinations appear to be a money spinner,and not necessary, maybe a yearly checkup with advice regarding vaccination if the animals are in danger,or three yearly boosters, the research suggests they are protected far longer than one year perhaps this would be a better approach.

All said i would not want any animal to catch any of the illnesses they are vaccinated against but believe me IMHA is far worse and not worth the risk. 

Nothing will bring him back, but perhaps it will save other animals from suffering the same fate as mine.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There is an alternative titre testing, instead of having the booster, you can have a blood test, they then check to see if there is sufficient level of antibodies to the various diseases. If its OK then you dont need the booster.
The blood used to have to go off to the Lab but there is something now apparently called vacciCheck its suppossed to be no more expensiv e then the boosters and the vets can do an in-house test so it doesnt even hav e to go away.

VacciCheck Antibody Titer Test

It doesnt cover lepto spirosis, but Lepto is Bacterial rather then viral, the lepto vaccine is controversial any way its believed to be one of the ones that can cause the side affects along with if I remember rightly modified live vaccine which I think Parvo is. Also the vaccine apparently doesnt cover all the strains anyway, and its believed that the protection even to the strains it covers only lasts between 3/6 months.

Something else you may be interested in
Pet Parent's Action Group - Douglas Della Valle Del Condor


----------



## speedy123 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Annia (Jan 23, 2015)

I am so terribly sorry to hear you lost your dog, they leave such a huge gap in our lives. My poodle Poppy, has just been diagnosed. She will be three in May, we think, we have only had her since October. I haven't insurance, I had the forms to fill in but on the 29/12 my husband collapsed & was taken to hospital where he remained until last Thursday. I was told that she could go to a diagnostic clinic which would cost £thousands - with no guarantees. I will fight for her with my vet for as long as she us not in pain. Today she started eating again, but I'm told it is the cortisone that is making her hungry. Does anyone else have any ideas how to fight this disease.
I have two other poodles, Louis, a 12 year old poodle, he was also a rescue, & Harriet who was a Champion but lost teeth so couldn't be shown, & couldn't be bred from. My little family of rejects.


----------

